# Lily Pipe Cleaner



## Colinlp (7 Mar 2016)

Could anyone suggest a flexible cleaner that would be suitable for cleaning 13mm lily pipes? I have/had the CO2Art one but it has a 50mm non flexible brush that either won't go around the bend or if you bend it won't fit through the straight section. I cut the end off to try and make it work but the bristles are falling out rapidly

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## John S (7 Mar 2016)

I use rice or small pieces of uncooked spaghetti. Throw some pieces into the pipe with a bit of water, cover the ends and shake.


----------



## tim (7 Mar 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-best-diy-project-to-date-lily-pipe-cleaner.33095/#post-351764


----------



## John S (7 Mar 2016)

tim said:


> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-best-diy-project-to-date-lily-pipe-cleaner.33095/#post-351764



Well my wife won't miss the rice or the spaghetti but I'd soon be in trouble if I cut up her body scrub


----------



## Colinlp (7 Mar 2016)

tim said:


> http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-best-diy-project-to-date-lily-pipe-cleaner.33095/#post-351764


That looks perfect, I'll give this a go tomorrow night. Cheers Tim!


----------



## tubamanandy (7 Mar 2016)

As a brass player, your best shot would a flexible brass instrument cleaner (eg.a cornet or trumpet) - decent brushes on a flexible wire

http://www.yamahamusiclondon.com/pr...HovjNGC8x0Hb4rOc_CoWZ3gwKfggWYp_e0aAo1v8P8HAQ


----------



## Tonka3434 (8 Mar 2016)

Similar items on eBay http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171283932377&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2016)

Tonka3434 said:


> Similar items on eBay http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171283932377&globalID=EBAY-GB


This has the 50mm solid end where the bristles are which won't go round the bends on the pipe, spot on for 16mm pipes though


----------



## Paulo Soares (8 Mar 2016)

Hi, 
Cant´quite understand what is the issue of cleaning lily Pipes..and so many threads to it..
I simple put them in pure leache for a hour or so, then wash in tap water .. et voila! Brend New!
I do the same for my ADA 40 mm Pollen Beetle difuser and my Twinstar. 

I put all together in water with pure leache. 50/50

Best regards


----------



## Colinlp (8 Mar 2016)

20 minutes in a strong bleach solution I do but that doesn't get it all out, I have a life to get on with other than maintaining my tanks so if I can give it a quick scrub and save an hour it makes sense to me. Otherwise the tank goes, end of. Given a choice I would rather not use bleach at all, there's enough carp going down our drains on a daily basis as it is


----------



## Gh0st (8 Mar 2016)

I use a piece of paracord and hot water.  3 minutes later they are clean


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2016)

No need for bleach with AWB's method, superb solution.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (8 Mar 2016)

tim said:


> No need for bleach with AWB's method, superb solution.



 I have my uses. Was just about to pop in and suggest my DIY method, I can't believe it's been noted by so many people. Truly honoured, glad some people have found it some use. I never had any luck with bleach but my pipes tend to get really mucky especially at the bottom of the inlet. I guess if you clean them more regularly than me a soak in bleach while changing the filter may do. I eventually invested in another set so although I can clean them and put them straight back I clean them then leave a set soaking in thin bleach in a tupperware box until next filter change.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2016)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I have my uses. Was just about to pop in and suggest my DIY method, I can't believe it's been noted by so many people. Truly honoured, glad some people have found it some use. I never had any luck with bleach but my pipes tend to get really mucky especially at the bottom of the inlet. I guess if you clean them more regularly than me a soak in bleach while changing the filter may do. I eventually invested in another set so although I can clean them and put them straight back I clean them then leave a set soaking in thin bleach in a tupperware box until next filter change.




Hi AWB, Thank you for the info  Simple and works well


----------



## zozo (8 Mar 2016)

Indeed thanks @AverageWhiteBloke ..  I recently brushed my brush to damnation, this is the perfect my idea solution i never thought of..


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2016)

Also worth noting works just as well with 9/12 filter hose for 16/22 lily pipes and a shower scrunchy from the supermarket is far out lasting any of my pipe cleaning brushes, so far.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2016)

tim said:


> Also worth noting works just as well with 9/12 filter hose for 16/22 lily pipes and a shower scrunchy from the supermarket is far out lasting any of my pipe cleaning brushes, so far.



Hi Tim, More great info. One of though's Ideas Why did I not think of that


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Mar 2016)

Just make sure you tie the scrunchy to the pipe well people. I had an experience not so long ago where the knot had came undone with plenty of use and the scrunchy part was literally hanging by a thread. Had a bit of a bomb diffusing moment where I had to pull it out as gently as I could, no idea how I would have got the scrunchy part back out if the pipe if it had came off.


----------

